# Refinishing BBS RS. Bolt question...



## Lil' Gabe (Sep 19, 2011)

Hey guys, I'm in the process of refinishing a set of BBS RS for my 94 Volvo 850. I know, what the hell am I doing on a VW forum then? The Volvo community lacks knowledgeable people when it comes to aftermarket wheels. If the wheel is not a direct fit and costs more than $200, they won't use it. 

I have the wheels apart, faces are off and getting powder coated, getting two new barrels made for the fronts to stagger the set. Lips are off, one is polished, working on sanding the other ones. A few pics:




























Now my main questions, I removed all of the bolts, tossed them in a tumbler to clean them, then used a wire wheel to polish them up:

Before










After:










Now that the bolts are cleaned up, has anyone clear coated the bolts to protect them? If so, does that ruin the polish look on the bolts? And will using something between the socket and the bolt head protect the clear coat from stripping when torquing the nuts?


----------



## syntax (Oct 26, 2010)

I powdercoated my RS bolts candy purple. I used saran wrap to protect them and nothing went wrong - not a single imperfection. I would imagine using a clear powdercoat would have a similar effect - but if you're going that far you might as well use a candy. These are RS bolts in an RC090 barrel:










I am currently polishing a set of titanium OZ bolts I'm thinking I might give a similar treatment. undecided as of yet.


----------



## Lil' Gabe (Sep 19, 2011)

syntax said:


> I powdercoated my RS bolts candy purple. I used saran wrap to protect them and nothing went wrong - not a single imperfection. I would imagine using a clear powdercoat would have a similar effect - but if you're going that far you might as well use a candy. These are RS bolts in an RC090 barrel:
> 
> 
> 
> I am currently polishing a set of titanium OZ bolts I'm thinking I might give a similar treatment. undecided as of yet.


Those look real nice. Powder coating them didn't effect the socket fitting on the head did it? The RS' had clear coat on the bolts when I got them and just as much as putting the socket on the nut ruined the clear coat. :what: I'm either going to get them nickel plated or buy new ones.


----------



## syntax (Oct 26, 2010)

Lil' Gabe said:


> Those look real nice. Powder coating them didn't effect the socket fitting on the head did it? The RS' had clear coat on the bolts when I got them and just as much as putting the socket on the nut ruined the clear coat. :what: I'm either going to get them nickel plated or buy new ones.


nope. to be honest, the socket fit better! the 12pt 10mm was a hair loose and the powder made it perfect! whatever you do, hope it works out.
:thumbup:
post pics when built!


----------



## Lil' Gabe (Sep 19, 2011)

syntax said:


> nope. to be honest, the socket fit better! the 12pt 10mm was a hair loose and the powder made it perfect! whatever you do, hope it works out.
> :thumbup:
> post pics when built!


Excellent. I'm trying to sell these bolts, because in all honesty, I wanted gold because of the color combo of the wheels, so if I can sell them, I will, if I can't I'll get them nickle plated. I got a quote from one place to get them anodized gold and they wanted $3/bolt. :screwy: :what: 

I'll be sure to keep updated pics. Finished sanding the third lip tonight, still have to do the fourth then they can all be polished. The center are currently at the powder coater, and the barrel is in Arizona getting dimensions taken and two new front barrels made in 17x7 instead of 17x8.


----------

